# Had My GTR Rims Painted - Thoughts?



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

So I could not find many sets of after market wheels I liked other than the Zele ones which I thought we a bit expensive so I got my wheels painted in 2 pack gloss black.





























Sorry about the naff photography but I did these with the wifes point and click whilst I was cleaning it today. The pictures do not do it justice and they look really good in the flesh.

I think they have come out really well.



Kp


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks really good...mean looking!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

If yours is a Black Edition, I can't see why you did it tbh, as 99.999% of people wouldn't be able to tell!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

As I said the photos do not give the full effect of the black - I did not do it for anyone else I did it for myself and for two reasons.

The first is that I like the black effect of the Zele rims but do not want to spend 3K on a set of wheels and I still think the Nissan design is nicer. The second is the Nissan paint on the wheels is arse and as I had a couple of curb marks on the wheels I killed two birds with one stone.

Kp


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

lookin good; how much if I can ask

nice Bridgies too


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

lol whats up with the blower?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I had all four rims done and 2 needed refurbing for 350 sheets all in.

The blower is used to dry the car for two reasons - one is it blows the water off and makes drying easier in cold weather and gets all the water out of the light clusters and stuff. Second reason is the less you have to touch the paint the better - it is also awesome for drying wheels so you dont get those rusty drips from the brakes - £43 from Robert Dyers - one of the best things in the world for drying the car.

The Bridgestones are awesome - would never buy the Dunplops again as they are rubbish in the wet and seem to be good for the summer only the Bridgies seem to be very good all year round tyrers. The tread pattern seems to be a deeper and wider cut and looks like it will dispel water more effectively.

Kp


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Look great buddy, and the price is a steal!

Very glad you like the Bridgies as I've just ordered a set from Kwik Fit for £1030, part of their January 25% off sale.

Happy days!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice mine are the same


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Look great buddy, and the price is a steal!
> 
> Very glad you like the Bridgies as I've just ordered a set from Kwik Fit for £1030, part of their January 25% off sale.
> 
> Happy days!


Yeah, I picked my tyres up today and the guy in Kwik fit asked when I was bringing it to get them fitted...........how do you politely say, 'you must be f**king joking mate'?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

countvonc said:


> Yeah, I picked my tyres up today and the guy in Kwik fit asked when I was bringing it to get them fitted...........how do you politely say, 'you must be f**king joking mate'?


LOL - I think you just said it best - Straight and to the point GTFOOH

Kp


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

countvonc said:


> Yeah, I picked my tyres up today and the guy in Kwik fit asked when I was bringing it to get them fitted...........how do you politely say, 'you must be f**king joking mate'?


PMSL :chuckle:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice

hope to find this kind of shop around my town


----------



## QuickNick (Aug 21, 2009)

Love the black on white; very en vogue atm!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Kp did Westover do these for you?


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Great combo. Also looks like you have been putting the SP detail equipment to good use!!:thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks very nice :thumbsup: + need to get me one of them leaf blowers :smokin:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Very Niiiiiicccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I'm lovin it.....when i finally kerb them i want a PM with details of your painter.....top stuff IMHO:thumbsup:


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Westovers did not paint them but they did get someone to do it and they were very particular about it as well. They made them do two of the wheels again as they felt they were not perfect. Gerard and Darren ispected thewhhels before they had even been fitted to the car.

Top service as always from the boys as I have come to expect.

Kp


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Painted or powder coated buddy?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I had two options - 2 pack paint with an extra coat of laquer or powder coat.

I went for paint as the wheels were not powder coated from new they are painted and I was worried that they may deform in the oven. Some alloys are fine but I could not find out enough about the material the wheels were made out of to assure myself they would be ok and it was my call. The other reason I went for paint was I have the colour code and should they get scratched when I have the rear tyres changed or if I curb one I have the paint code to get them touched up - if it was power coat then it would have been an arse ache.

Kp


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Do those leaf blowers stop the water marks on the car after it's been washed ,rather having to leather it down .thanks..


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Sort of - 

The leaf blower will blow all the water out of the light clusters, door mirrors and such which will stop water marks from large drips. They will also blow all the water out of the wheels and brakes. They will let you blow all the water out of the tyres side walls and make dressing the tyres easier.

The blower is also excellent if you car has been well waxed and blowing all the water off the car making drying with a nice drying towel a 3 minute job which then leaves the car in perfect condition for a spray with a quick details - the only issue is if you blow all the water off on a hot day then you can end up with a few water spots.

The other option is to buy a water de-ionising kit - mine cost me £70 and about £15 to refill. I have one as I have to clean the GTR and my wifes black X5 at the same time - the deionised water will leave no water marks at all on the car even if you leave it wet on a hot day - it is much better for paint and for waxing but I only use it to rinse the car after I have washed it.

So there you have it my car is cleaned to a standard of OCD but that said I can clean my both my cars in about 30 minutes from start to finish and that includes the wheels and wipe down with QD on mine. My car also stays cleaner as it is well waxed and QD'd.

Kp


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

stealth said:


> Do those leaf blowers stop the water marks on the car after it's been washed ,rather having to leather it down .thanks..


2 easy ways to stop that..

1. Buy one of these to filter the crap out of your tap water..

eco one filter

2. finish off with a microfibre cloth.

Takes me 5-10 mins max to leave my car blemish free!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> 2 easy ways to stop that..
> 
> 1. Buy one of these to filter the crap out of your tap water..
> 
> ...


Charles

My filter system cost twice that but lasts about 30 times longer so may be well worth a look at . . . . .

Virgin mixed bed DI resin for pure water window cleaning

Kp


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Henry 145 said:


> Kp did Westover do these for you?



Not for £350 they didnt!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Erm I have the invoice in the car - So I think they did.

I am clearly better at negotiation than you!!!

:bawling:

Kp


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

kpkpkp said:


> Erm I have the invoice in the car - So I think they did.
> 
> I am clearly better at negotiation than you!!!
> 
> ...


LOL no I was replying to the guy who asked if Westover did it:thumbsup:


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

LOL - My bad.

It was not Westovers but if you ask Gerard they are now offering it as a service after seeing mine done - that said they found the people to do it, paid them on my behalf, QCd the work.

So they sort of did.

Kp


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Yeah but not for £350, £3500 maybe!!:bawling:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Charles
> 
> My filter system cost twice that but lasts about 30 times longer so may be well worth a look at . . . . .
> 
> ...


I'd looked at those systems but decided upon the smaller sized system.

I think I may invest in one of those when my house gets done up this year.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jacey Boy said:


> Yeah but not for £350, £3500 maybe!!:bawling:


Strange they offered me the same price as KP...clearly Gerard likes KP and I!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> 2 easy ways to stop that..
> 
> 1. Buy one of these to filter the crap out of your tap water..
> 
> ...




Thanks will look into that ,used to use that One on tv the flash thing ,that worked and left no marks so no need to leather down .Bad thing was filters needed changes a lot .cheers mate


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Strange they offered me the same price as KP...clearly Gerard likes KP and I!!


It is because we defected from the land of Pork and I reckon that means extra brownie points if you are a GTR salesmen.

Kp


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Wheels look great and make the car look stunning IMHO.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

stealth said:


> Thanks will look into that ,used to use that One on tv the flash thing ,that worked and left no marks so no need to leather down .Bad thing was filters needed changes a lot .cheers mate


I've had that eco-one thing for 12 months now and used it alot. If you get one of these for your tap...

Gardena twin tap connector

then you can just add the eco-one to one side with a quick release hose connector on the end.

That way you can just swap your hose over after washing and rinsing, and just use the filter to wash off the tap water at the end

Happy days!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Use the local car wash at Asda...works fine


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> Use the local car wash at Asda...works fine



How dare you blaspheme with words of the devil in this holy place.

Kp


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> How dare you blaspheme with words of the devil in this holy place.
> 
> Kp


What, Asda?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

CAR WASH!!!!!

Kp


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

What can i sAY...car wash proven on many trails to be better than hand wash..........good wax before winter then down to Asda between salt coats. Then pray for Dry black top and DRIVE HARD


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Where was this proven - they whip the paint, damage clear coat and with nice wheels often trash them badly.

I am stuck to see what is good about them.

Kp


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> CAR WASH!!!!!
> 
> Kp


Quite right. AND Asda surely!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You'll never catch me in a car wash of any sort, even the hand ones.

I've seen guys drop sponges and pick them straight up again.

Scratch central!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> I've had that eco-one thing for 12 months now and used it alot. If you get one of these for your tap...
> 
> Gardena twin tap connector
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info will go for both these I think as the water in my area is bloody hard and leaves terrible water marks on cars as well as f**ks up kettles and washing machines all the time .I dont think Calgon will be much use on the GTR


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

kpkpkp said:


> Where was this proven - they whip the paint, damage clear coat and with nice wheels often trash them badly.
> 
> I am stuck to see what is good about them.
> 
> Kp


Saw it some time back oin a consumer program...........anyway it's only paint


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i have been looking into water filteration systems over the last few days for the whole house but can't make a decision on one, any suggestions?

By the way the wheels look nice!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

De-ionised water = great for washing cars, washing machines.

De-ionised water = not great for living things like humans, pets and plants.

What sort of filtration system are you looking at.

Kp


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Been to Asda...Car is Clean


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Been to Asda...Car is Clean


....and scratched to fooooookkkk!!!!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

It's the new look just like faded jeans:smokin:


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, looks great, I'd prefer this one than It was original part so not heavy:thumbsup:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Great finish on the wheels man. My one are all now curbed so i think i need to find someone local in london. Regarding car washes, your crazy man after a while your cars going to look like swirl central. 12 mins power washing for £5
1 minuit with lance water only, 3 minuits lance shampoo, 1 minuit with brush wheel cleaner, 2 minuits brush shampoo on lights, windows, wheels and that dirty black exhuast, 4 minuits with lance water only to rins and finally 1 minuit was with lance. Brush never on the body and th car looks like new. Need to get it booked it with someone good for some wax on wax off bizzniss:smokin:


----------



## ADD LESS WEIGHT (Mar 17, 2010)

have just spoke to someone who can paint mine in matt grey to match the body wrap - the car will look like WW2 U-boat once i've finished with it !! I won't be happy until it can go through a gatso and get missed ...


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Its had a wash and Blow!
Looks great........


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ADD LESS WEIGHT said:


> have just spoke to someone who can paint mine in matt grey to match the body wrap - the car will look like WW2 U-boat once i've finished with it !! I won't be happy until it can go through a gatso and get missed ...


Try driving through one at 160+ and it shouldn't see you. Apparently you are then travelling too fast for the trigger to work. Then get a good lawyer if it doesn't work. 160 in a 30 is generally deemed irresponsible!


----------

